# The Powers of Heaven: Orthodox Music of the 17th & 18th Centuries



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Paul Hillier / Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
The Powers of Heaven: Orthodox Music of the 17th & 18th Centuries

Release Date September 8, 2003
Duration01:10:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

3.5


----------

